# A little help needed with SD cards and kindle memory



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I received my replacement kindle today and had put all of my the books I've bought and downloaded so far onto a memory card to transfer over. Not all of my books have come from Amazon and I can not connect wirelessly to get the ones I have paid for. I've put the memory card into the new kindle and went into content manager selected send to kindle memory and now it just seems to be sitting there. Under the book title it says kindle and arrow pointing towards it and then the word amazon. It took seconds to transfer it to my sd card, why would it take so long to transfer to kindle memory?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you registered the new Kindle with Amazon?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would be surprised if what you are trying to do will actually work.

When you download an ebook from Amazon, that ebook has DRM on it that has a serial number for that Kindle. All of the ebooks you downloaded onto your original Kindle had the serial number for that Kindle embedded into the files. You will need to download the books again from Amazon for your new Kindle so you get the right serial number in the ebook file.

You can do this by logging into your Amazon account, and choosing Manage Your Kindle. All of the ebooks you have purchased will show up at the bottom of that page. Download them to your computer, then transfer them via USB to the *documents* folder on your Kindle.


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got them all on to the new kindle. Thanks so much.


----------

